# timing of hysteroscopy prior to fet



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I had a failed fresh cycle in 2013 but was blessed with a baby boy in 2014 following a successful fet.  We still have four frozen embryos and we would like to try again for a sibling early next year.  I breastfed my boy till he was a year old and stopped in November 2015.  I started the process for my next fet and my clinic asked me to have a pre-treatment scan prior to the consultation review.  Unfortunately my lining is very thick and the clinic has asked me to have a hysteroscopy to rule out any problems.  Unfortunately we will be having treatment abroad and the only time we can travel is up to April and therefore time is not quite on my side.  I will be going to the local hospital to schedule an appointment for the hysteroscopy and will be asking for an endometrial scratch at the same time to avoid having another procedure.  I will be placed on the long protocol starting off with buserelin injections.  My plan is to commence in March.

Does anyone have any idea as to when it would be the best time to schedule the hysteroscopy?  Thanks.


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

The best time for a hysteroscopy if you want to have an endometrial cut to help with the lining for a FET would be after ovulation & before you bleed in the cycle BEFORE you do the FET.


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Evan
Whilst I agree with Theodora, I was advised that the effects of a hysteroscopy should last 6 months.  On my last cycle that finally resulted in a bundle of joy I had a hysteroscopy in September.  It was all planned round my cycle as we were due to start treatment.  However due to other factors we ended up delaying the treatment until January!

I was so concerned and upset but the consultant reassured me that the time frame whilst not ideal would still work....and it did!

Turia x


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Evan, I had a hysteroscopy and poliepectomy mid September and had a successful FET in November. So I had indeed 1 bleed in between en started day 21 after with my medicated FEt. Clinic told me that the effects can last up to 6 months. In my case I strongly believe it did the trick ! 
I don't want to alarm you but there will be a waiting time for a hysteroscopy on the NHS.
Good luck!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for your replies girls which were very reassuring. I am having treatment in the uk but do not live in the uk. My hysteroscopy procedure is scheduled for 3rd February. I was actually under the impresdion that it was more like an hsg but then was told that i need to have pre-op tests and that it would be done under general anaesthesia. What concerns me most is that the clinic asked me to have an endometrial biopsy for histology purposes and i am concerned that the result may take a while which would delay our cycle and since we have to travel abroad we have some time limitations due to work commitments. I'll have to wait and see


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hysto is def done under GA, I had mine in March and FET wasn't until Sept (twins resulted  )

Hope it all works out x


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Totally depends, I have had hysteroscopies with no meds, with some painkiller, & while asleep. Anesthesia was only used when they were also going to remove a fibroid. Rest of the time I was totally awake.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Blondie i am definitely going for a single transfer as i don't want to end up with twins.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

haha mine are IDENTICAL twins lol so from just one egg that split


----------

